# Are these orpingtons and are they both pullets 5 months old .



## Noola35 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I would say they are both pullets, but they are not pure bred Orpingtons.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree. My first thought was girls.

@Lillith is right, they're not pure breeds. But they're a pleasing mix.


----------



## Noola35 (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Agree. My first thought was girls.
> 
> @Lillith is right, they're not pure breeds. But they're a pleasing mix.


Thanku as I thought . Just not sure what they are crossed with . And I dont mind they are pretty girls .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So much of the Orp is on display I don't think anyone but the breeder can tell you what the other part is. 

English Orpingtons are round balls with absolutely amazing feathering.


----------

